# Recommended number of 1 2 grow 'hc' pots



## terry82517 (28 May 2013)

Going to order some pots of hc cuba tropica 1 2 grow but haven't the faintest idea how many I would need to cut up and plant most of my 90cm x 45 tank floor! 
How many did any of you guys use in your tanks?


----------



## Andy Thurston (28 May 2013)

I got 1 of these huge pots

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=161032970313&index=0&nav=SEARCH&nid=71980509010

and used a quarter in a 40 x 25cm proppergator 4 weeks ago. Another couple of weeks and ill have 7-8 x my original pot, not bad to say its just on window cill. A couple of pots would do for a dsm but a lot more for a submerged start depends how quickly you want a full carpet 5/10 maybe 15 pots. I put 3 small pots in a tank about a third of yours and that was only in the front half of tank


----------



## terry82517 (28 May 2013)

Ah brilliant, didn't spot those pots on eBay! Yeah going for a dsm so a couple of those should do then? 
Wonder if they are as good quality as the tropica ones! Certainly more for the money!


----------



## Andy Thurston (28 May 2013)

Exellent quality, i was worried about quality till it turned up. i had to type aquarium in vitro then see sellers other items to find it.
The pot had split but hc was ok. I ordered on monday and it came friday morning
The jelly took some washing off, i pulled small pieces off then rinsed jelly off in a bowl of warm water then just layed it on top of  soil it didnt take long.  my mates doing his 3' tank and im farming it for this. Thinking about continuing and making our money back when we have enough ill put my weekly photos up so you can see


----------



## Andy Thurston (29 May 2013)

Day 1 immediately after planting




Week 1, not much yet



Week 2 , first real sunshine, growth has started and its started putting new roots out too



Week 3 , 3 days sunshine 4 days rain



Week 3 and 4 days, today , 2 days sunshine and 2 days dull its really taking now, starting to put stronger roots down now 




Sorry about iphone pics. They don't do it justice. The green is much greener in person and it looks a lot more yellow in photos. There was a about an eigth of an inch at bottom of pot where it was starved of light by the top half of plant. I dare say it will take much much faster with a good light and more regular routine. I've been cutting longer stems and putting them in the gaps. I put more in the left tray after seeing how much was left after first tray



left overs, I think its floating round my mates tank now.


----------



## terry82517 (29 May 2013)

Wow tht did fill in  fast!! Did you have that covered up?


----------



## Andy Thurston (29 May 2013)

Yes clear cover on a heated proppergator but heater only on at night


----------



## Brian Murphy (3 Jun 2013)

Looks great ..... I wonder how you could sell it on without the gel? Just sell it cheaper in ready to plant clumps I suppose


----------



## liamb2324 (7 Aug 2013)

Did u just seperate it in pieces the plant it in compost and just leave it on windowsyle?


----------



## Andy Thurston (7 Aug 2013)

liamb2324 said:


> Did u just seperate it in pieces the plant it in compost and just leave it on windowsyle?


I pulled it to peices and placed it on top of the substrate 
1 tropica 12grow pot would be more than enough. it was on kitchen window cill and in direct sunlight from about 1pm onwards. I turned heater off and opened vent on hot days.
It was grown on john ines 3 compost which is loaded with nutrients


----------



## liamb2324 (7 Aug 2013)

Did u water the compost before or give it a mist? Iv got a heated propogater thats all and just ordered some of the 12grow so might put half in propergator and half in tank


----------



## Andy Thurston (7 Aug 2013)

Fill the propagator with water about 1cm below substrate level, no misting. Do it, it grows like a weed till you submerge it.


----------



## liamb2324 (7 Aug 2013)

Ok brill will give it a go thanks for the help


----------

